# Converter Boxes Now on Sale at Wal*Mart



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=90878&var=story#90878


> Wal*Mart announced this week that it has begun selling DTV converter boxes, in preparation of the analog signal shutoff a year from now. The release of *the boxes, which were made by Magnavox*, was timed to coincide with the release of $40 coupons from the government, which is scheduled for next week.


More.... 
How come the boxes aren't made by Echostar??


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Richard King said:


> http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=90878&var=story#90878
> More....
> How come the boxes aren't made by Echostar??


Um, because we want them to work??  (ducking under the table...)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw them a couple of days ago. Cute little things.

Probably less than .1% of my Wal-Marts customers get OTA, however.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

elaclair said:


> Um, because we want them to work??  (ducking under the table...)


I have ordered up a quantity of one custard pie to be delivered and planted in your face when you least expect it. :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

What does Wal-Mart charge? The article doesn't say, or will the boxes also be $40 since the coupons are worth that much?

Any idea how long it is taking to get the coupons? I signed up online right after they became available but haven't received mine yet.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Walmart's site says it's SD only...:nono:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8283870


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

By regulation, to be coupon certified, it can't have any HD outputs. It can only output 480i. (and receive all Digital resolutions, I expect.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

$49.87


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> By regulation, to be coupon certified, it can't have any HD outputs. It can only output 480i. (and receive all Digital resolutions, I expect.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Why would anyone want to try and watch a HD picture on a SD TV anyhow.But not having S-Video is a big mistake.:nono2:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Digital OTA in SD?  

Why would anyone on this site (not sight) be the least interested
in one of the boxes, much less the "coupons?"

What do I need with another gadget I'll never use? :shrug:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> Why would anyone want to try and watch a HD picture on a SD TV anyhow.But not having S-Video is a big mistake.:nono2:


I too am very surprised no S-Video as it is allowed by the FCC. I hope Echostar cranks up production of their converters, they are less costly and have the S-Video output.

As to why? There are many, many families that still have at least one or two TVs that aren't connected to cable or satellite and who aren't ready to pay for new TVs that have ATSC tuners. (Many can't afford the new TVs. Think of your grandparents or your friends' grandparents. I suspect you know someone who can't really afford all new TVs in their house.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> Digital OTA in SD?
> 
> Why would anyone on this site (not sight) be the least interested
> in one of the boxes, much less the "coupons?"
> ...


I might consider one for my mother-in-law's TV. I'd also suggest them to the grand tibbers who can't afford new TVs yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"Think of your grandparents or your friends' grandparents."_


Hey! I'm a great-grandfather and I still don't need (or want) _no stinkin_ d/a converter

I'm a 69 year old fart living on a retirement income and my grandparents are long
gone. I live in a 2 BR apartment with two HD tvs and two other LCD flat screens.
I have HD, cable, and nearly every movie channel available in the known universe,
and three currently inactive dishes mounted on a single pole (dish tree) securely
installed on my modest fenced-in, exclusive-use 12'x12' apartment-style patio.

Why on earth would this great-grandfather want or need a converter?


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Digital is not always HD. You can have 2-8 SD programs instead of 1 HD. There are plenty of reasons to have SD around after the all Digital change over.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nick said:


> Digital OTA in SD?
> 
> Why would anyone on this site (not sight) be the least interested
> in one of the boxes, much less the "coupons?"
> ...


We have 3 TV's with 4 DVRs on them. We still have one old (20+yrs) 13" set in the bedroom that is used 100% for breaking news or weather info. I'm not paying $5.00/mo for another Directv box for that TV, I already have the antenna run to it, why not get a coupon to get the box?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Why would anyone want to try and watch a HD picture on a SD TV anyhow.But not having S-Video is a big mistake.:nono2:


From the HD DVR FAQ:

_Why would I want to watch HD on an old Standard Definition TV?
_→ Top 20 Reasons To Use an HD Receiver With an Standard Definition (SD) TV

Your old SD TV can show 100 HD Channels including all of the new channels 

Not all HD channels are available in SD.
Even some of the best premium channels are only in HD.
Same monthly receiver mirroring/lease cost of $4.99 for an SD or HD receiver.
Same monthly DVR of $5.99 for an SD or HD DVR.
Same monthly HD Access cost of $9.99 no matter how many HD receivers.
The picture quality of an HD channel on an SD TV is stunning.
The HD channels show the full letterbox the SD channels cut off.
Be ready when you upgrade the TV to HD.
Have the same user interface on all of your receivers in your house.
Play mpg3 music from your PC.
Watch jpg photos from your PC.
ATSC OTA and OTA sub-channels
eSATA external drive option to add storage
DIRECTV on Demand (Video on Demand)
SWM (Single Wire Mutliswitch) compatible
200 hours SD storage capacity
50 Hours MPEG4 HD storage capacity
Start the 24 month commitment now to be able to upgrade in 24 months.
HR20 CE program is the flagship program
You may be able to get the HR20 for great price
But why would you want just an OTA converter box?

- Craig


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Nick said:


> Digital OTA in SD?
> 
> Why would anyone on this site (not sight) be the least interested
> in one of the boxes, much less the "coupons?"
> ...


My sister has a 55" 16:9 HD-upgradeable TV; she had to borrow money to get it and doesn't want to go into debt again to get a digital receiver. She has an OTA antenna, no satellite receiver, no cable. A "free" (or low cost) converter that would let her get HD via OTA would fix her right up.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

jeffshoaf said:


> My sister has a 55" 16:9 HD-upgradeable TV; she had to borrow money to get it and doesn't want to go into debt again to get a digital receiver. She has an OTA antenna, no satellite receiver, no cable. A "free" (or low cost) converter that would let her get HD via OTA would fix her right up.


I applied for coupons for tw analog sets I own. But why buy a 55 inch widescreen without access to HD or at the very least digital programing? But it is her money i guess.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> Hey! I'm a great-grandfather and I still don't need (or want) _no stinkin_ d/a converter
> 
> I'm a 69 year old fart living on a retirement income and my grandparents are long
> gone. I live in a 2 BR apartment with two HD tvs and two other LCD flat screens.
> ...


Ya ain't the only great-grandpapa here. I may not be a 69 year old fart (yet), but I am a dirty old man at 47.  (With twin great grand-tibbers on the way.)

I ain't needin' no stinkin' converter neither. I gots me more (active) receivers then (yes, should be than, roll with the artificially bad slang for a second [not minute]) TVs right now. (A balance that desperately needs changing and not by reducing the receiver count!) 

I am glad that neither of us great grand pappies need converters. We're definitely doing at least two things right--1) we have already prepared for the transition and 2) more importantly we've made great grand pappy status. 

I am fortunate that my [step] mom's parents are still around. Tho they couldn't afford a new TV.

My parents (both sets) are pretty much ready for the transition as they have either cable or DIRECTV. Tho my father has some very, very old TVs, he might get a converter for one of them.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

jeffshoaf said:


> My sister has a 55" 16:9 HD-upgradeable TV; she had to borrow money to get it and doesn't want to go into debt again to get a digital receiver. She has an OTA antenna, no satellite receiver, no cable. A "free" (or low cost) converter that would let her get HD via OTA would fix her right up.


Read the info about the converter boxes. They will only output *480i analog*. No HD, no ED, no digital SD. Unfortunately, there are few HD converter boxes on the market, and none of them are eligible for coupons They are also expensive: example - the Samsung DTB-H260F is $170 at CC and $179 at BB.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No transition here. I haven't seen OTA TV anywhere I've lived since probably 1968.

We have a couple of Zenith HD converter boxes at work that we got a few years back. Very clunky and not very user-friendly. I hope they have improved.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> My sister has a 55" 16:9 HD-upgradeable TV; she had to borrow money to get it and doesn't want to go into debt again to get a digital receiver. She has an OTA antenna, no satellite receiver, no cable. A "free" (or low cost) converter that would let her get HD via OTA would fix her right up.


That's just it the low cost converters Don't have Component outputs.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I expect with the advent of low cost converters for coupon redemption we'll also see more lower priced HD tuners themselves.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> From the HD DVR FAQ:
> 
> _Why would I want to watch HD on an old Standard Definition TV?
> _→ Top 20 Reasons To Use an HD Receiver With an Standard Definition (SD) TV
> ...


I know that #6 is correct I can see the difference on my R15.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I expect with the advent of low cost converters for coupon redemption we'll also see more lower priced HD tuners themselves.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


We can only hope.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> I expect with the advent of low cost converters for coupon redemption we'll also see more lower priced HD tuners themselves.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


That's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Heck, if it were me, I'd make one model with both the SD and the HD ports and put the SD only case on that blocks the HD ports. 

(Ok, I might not even wave solder the HD port connectors either.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Heck, if it were me, I'd make one model with both the SD and the HD ports and put the SD only case on that blocks the HD ports.
> 
> (Ok, I might not even wave solder the HD port connectors either.)
> 
> ...


Hmmm, maybe they already did that - anyone buy one of these already and willing to tear it open for.... research? 

<Kidding, don't tear apart your electronics>


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

For those of you wondering why anybody would want one of these boxes, you need to realize that this is the only way that it's possible for some people to pick up digital sub-stations. These stations carry some additional programming and the local weather-only stations are great for people that can't get local weather with satellite TV.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> We can only hope.


Here's the least expensive HD converter, I've seen;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882821001


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> I applied for coupons for tw analog sets I own. But why buy a 55 inch widescreen without access to HD or at the very least digital programing? But it is her money i guess.


DVDs!

When she got it, there were no stations broadcasting HD in our area. I'm afraid I influenced her w/ my purchase of a 1st generation 65" HD. At the time, the few sets w/ built-in digital receivers were substantially more expensive than "HD-Ready" sets. DirecTV HD receivers w/ OTA digital receivers had already been announced, so I planned on getting one of those, making an built-in digital receiver redundant.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jeff - you should point her at a HDTV tuner box , such as the Samsung DTB-H260F now that tuners are better. Unless, of course - she already has the D* HD STB... in which case ignore my suggestion.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> I applied for coupons for tw analog sets I own. But why buy a 55 inch widescreen without access to HD or at the very least digital programing? But it is her money i guess.


Widescreen DVDs are one reason. An XBOX 360/PS3/Wii could be another.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I know that #6 is correct I can see the difference on my R15.


You read down that far?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mike500 said:


> Here's the least expensive HD converter, I've seen;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882821001


If you're looking for coupon eligible boxes, this one is not eligible - it has component output, highest output allowed is S-Video.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This whole sidebar was about finding HD convertors for HD ready monitors, so wouldn't be coupon eligible all along.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

there was no converter boxes at our local walmart. so where did someone see the converter boxes?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

angiecopus said:


> there was no converter boxes at our local walmart. so where did someone see the converter boxes?


They have them at my small-town Kentucky Wal-Mart, where almost no one will be buying one due to everybody having satellite or cable.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I have ordered up a quantity of one custard pie to be delivered and planted in your face when you least expect it. :lol:


Let me know when, so I can be there to take a photo.:grin:


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nick said:


> Digital OTA in SD?
> 
> Why would anyone on this site (not sight) be the least interested
> in one of the boxes, much less the "coupons?"
> ...


So that you can show your great grandchildren what TV looked like in the "old days" when the Government had to give rationing coupons for digital acess . . .


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> They have them at my small-town Kentucky Wal-Mart, where almost no one will be buying one due to everybody having satellite or cable.


I was in my local WALMART today and the box is $49.97 and is coupon eligible (states on package).Its a magnavox(didn't get model #) its has rf out put 3 rca outs (video, l&r audio) ans s-vid out.I doubt they will sell the 30+ that are on display immediately  as the coupons won't be arriving after march 1st.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cweave02 said:


> So that you can show your great grandchildren what TV looked like in the "old days" when the Government had to give rationing coupons for digital acess . . .


Our parents and grandparents stood in cheese lines... our generation - the digital converter box coupon line! :lol:


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I think once the first wave of coupons hit people will act*Like a bunch of SAVAGES *in some areas to get these things.


----------



## Mindhaz (Sep 25, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Why would anyone want to try and watch a HD picture on a SD TV anyhow.But not having S-Video is a big mistake.:nono2:


How about reason #1... the broadcast range of ATSC is much greater. The new digital channels open up a much broader viewing area. The quality is high. I personally have convinced several people to ditch their $60 a month basic cable/sat bill and go straight OTA.

This ain't your granny's old snowy rabbit ears any more.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

scooper said:


> Jeff - you should point her at a HDTV tuner box , such as the Samsung DTB-H260F now that tuners are better. Unless, of course - she already has the D* HD STB... in which case ignore my suggestion.


I have - even found a refurb at a pretty good price - but she doesn't want to spend the money. She works odd shifts and is often awake in the middle of the night when there's nothing on OTA so she watches a lot of DVDs. And depends on me to record and keep a few network shows that she likes.

She doesn't want a monthly subscription to either cable or satellite...


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

yes our walmart did have the converter boxes. will wait until the coupons come to get them


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Angiecopus, you might want to hold off just a tiny bit. The Echostar boxes will be $40 so the coupon will cover the complete cost, except for taxes (of course.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue the discussion at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121089


----------

